# Sticky  Coupons Thread: Deals of the Day



## survival

This will be a sticky (at the top of the forums) for users to posts deals of the day or anything that is on sale in your area that your aware of that could benefit members and guests in regards to prepping.

Members are encouraged to help write a tutorial and it will be posted into this main area below so it will be organized better. 

If you have tips, thank you and I'll include them here. At anytime certain deals/items may be taken down if deemed necessary from mods/admin due to conflicting vendors.


----------



## James m

B.J. wholesale club has a 24 pack of sterno for $19.99 less than $1.00 each.


----------



## Maine-Marine

*Coupon 1/13/2015*

several stores are running Hunts tomato sales where you buy one hunts get the store brand free. AND there is a .50 off three cans of hunts coupon here 
https://www.smartsource.com/smartsource/index.jsp?Link=MKRU3JAAR6CCY If your store doubles coupons..you get $1 off 3 cans plus three cans of store brand free....

View attachment 9337


View attachment 9338


----------



## Maine-Marine

*Coupon Tip - 1-19-2015 Progresso soup .38 a can*

Progresso soup has a .50 off two cans... if your store doubles that it is $1 off two cans

Coupons & Promotions

a lot of stores are running a .88 per can deal on their vegetable classics... so .88 + .88 = $1.76 - $1 = .76 for two cans (.38 per can - can not beat that with a stick)


----------



## Prepadoodle

The Krazy Coupon Lady always has tons of great coupons on her site. They change constantly, so rather than post a single coupon which might be expired by the time you read this, here's a link to her site...

The Krazy Coupon Lady.com


----------



## Prepadoodle

Tons of coupons on ammo...

Ammunition Coupons


----------



## dmet

Does anyone use online coupon sites? I've never been one for coupons because I rarely get newspapers. When I do get a coupon insert, they rarely have things I would use. Hence, the online sites, so I can target only what I would buy. 

I'm curious to know which sites work best. Do you use an alternate e-mail address so you don't bog down your "real" e-mail address? Do you have to download their little toolbars? (I hate toolbars, they are evil.)

TIA


----------



## A Watchman

dmet said:


> Does anyone use online coupon sites? I've never been one for coupons because I rarely get newspapers. When I do get a coupon insert, they rarely have things I would use. Hence, the online sites, so I can target only what I would buy.
> 
> I'm curious to know which sites work best. Do you use an alternate e-mail address so you don't bog down your "real" e-mail address? Do you have to download their little toolbars? (I hate toolbars, they are evil.)
> 
> TIA


Maine Marine is the coupon guru. Search his posts as he has provided links ..... I think he runs a coupon posting site. Here I will help ya @Maine-Marine


----------



## dmet

If anyone is interested, here's a rebate form for one mountain house pouch (up to $11). I figure free is free, even if it is only one.


----------



## RedLion

May not be huge to most, but Emergency Essentials is having a sale on MRE main courses and sides for the next 36 hours. I eat and my Daughter's eat MRE's on occasions and worth it to me. I got 25 main course of bacon and taters for .89 per unit when you buy 25 or more. Here is the link if interested.

36-Hour Sale


----------



## Maine-Marine

Couponing


----------



## Operator6

Deal of the day IMO. $569.00 accutrigger, accustock, 20" threadef barrel. 10 round detachable mag.

Savage 10FCP-SR Black 6.5 Creedmoor 20-inch 10Rds Threaded Barrel Online Gun Store

Didn't realize this was a coupon thread until
After I posted. Sorry for the derail.


----------



## Jeffhittel

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum, but as for deals, I've got 43 cases of MREs, each case contains 12 MREs, and I've got them all for sale, if anyone is interested, let me know, I'd be happy to discuss details


----------



## Targetshooter

Jeffhittel said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to the forum, but as for deals, I've got 43 cases of MREs, each case contains 12 MREs, and I've got them all for sale, if anyone is interested, let me know, I'd be happy to discuss details


nice intro , I will give you a $1 for each case . you pay the shipping .


----------



## Jeffhittel

Targetshooter said:


> nice intro , I will give you a $1 for each case . you pay the shipping .


Hey man, no need to be dick, I'm just trying to get rid of things I don't have a desire for. I've eaten to many damn MREs and I hate them, in the Marines, they are force fed down your damn throat, I don't want them and it's a prep per forum, I figured I could provide a product people may want to stock up on, and in return take home a bit to support my family.


----------



## Coastie dad

Jeffhittel said:


> Hey man, no need to be dick, I'm just trying to get rid of things I don't have a desire for. I've eaten to many damn MREs and I hate them, in the Marines, they are force fed down your damn throat, I don't want them and it's a prep per forum, I figured I could provide a product people may want to stock up on, and in return take home a bit to support my family.


No, you came here, walked in without introduction, and started peddling. That is frowned on here. Then you want to start calling names? 
Your welcome to walk yourself right back out the door you came in. You want to follow rules and decorum, fine.
You may want to begin with an apology for insinuating one of our established members is a dick. 
Because youngster, you ain't met the real pricks on this forum yet.


----------



## A Watchman

Well done Gents ....... I will stand down ........ for now.


----------



## Targetshooter

Coastie dad said:


> No, you came here, walked in without introduction, and started peddling. That is frowned on here. Then you want to start calling names?
> Your welcome to walk yourself right back out the door you came in. You want to follow rules and decorum, fine.
> You may want to begin with an apology for insinuating one of our established members is a dick.
> Because youngster, you ain't met the real pricks on this forum yet.


Thank you , for the stand up Coastie Dad , he is just a " person that needs help " , " his mind is not right " , he didn't learn manners in the USMC .


----------



## Coastie dad

No problem.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Jeffhittel said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to the forum, but as for deals, I've got 43 cases of MREs, each case contains 12 MREs, and I've got them all for sale, if anyone is interested, let me know, I'd be happy to discuss details


I have a coupon for 50% off MRE's so can I get them for 1/2 of the $1


----------



## Steve40th

Maine-Marine said:


> I have a coupon for 50% off MRE's so can I get them for 1/2 of the $1


I want that coupon. Probably heck uva lot cheaper than commissary...


----------



## Sonya

Looks like many stores will be running specials on the following, plus there are coupons. Check your local ads...

*Progresso Soup* -- *1.00 off any 3 * coupon here: COUPONS ? Progresso or .50 off one here: https://www.pillsbury.com/coupons
My store has them on sale for a dollar each right now, others probably will too. Coupon prints using java which was a real pita.

*El Paso Products* -- *1.00 off any 3* coupon here: Coupons or .50 off one here: https://www.pillsbury.com/coupons
Again, local store is running a sale for a dollar each.

*Smithfield Hams* -- *2.00 off any fresh pork product*, print coupon now if you want it, it won't be around long . I managed to print two but burned out the link. Go here and find it about two thirds down the page, also two other 2.00 Smithfield coupons right below in the meat section: Harveys Coupon Match-ups

If anyone has an Ingles nearby check out their weekly ad, last week they didn't have much of anything but this week they have a lot of good pantry items on sale. List here: http://moolasavingmom.com/ingles-coupon-matchups/

Also Dollar General has house brand tuna on sale for .50 a can plus Campbell's soup for .75 each.


----------



## Sonya

$1 off 2 bags of C&H Sugar and
$.75 off 2 bags of Domino's Sugar

Printed two of each.

SmartSource


----------



## Sonya

Campbell's appears to be running some good store promotions plus coupons. Lots of stores have cans for .88 cents to a dollar.

Plus coupons for $1 off two Campbell's Chunky Soup, .75 off five regular soup, and $1 of two jars of Prego, and $1 off two Swanson Chicken Broths (both also on sale lots of places).

Print two of each here: https://www.campbells.com/kitchen/coupons/

Coupons.com has a $1.25 off 5 Campbell's soup coupon, you have to download the app but they always have the latest so it is worth doing.


----------



## RedLion

15% discount off of antibiotics for today. Code is "CFMONDAY"

Free Shipping on Fish Antibiotics- Fish Mox, Fish Flex, & More!


----------



## NotAnOxymoron

For those in the northeast, Shoprite is running their Can-Can sale. Basic veg, .34/can, Progresso .88/can, a slew of other things for .50 and .79/can. (Minimum quantities apply.)

I no longer coupon heavily, but couponmom dot com has always been my favorite source because they have a system that matches coupons to lowest prices to let you know when to "play" your coupon for maximum savings.


----------



## RedLion

In case any other folks are interested. I do buy some food preps on a lower level from EE and here are two that are pretty good deals right now, for today.

Emergency Essentials® Whole Egg Powder Large Can

Emergency Essentials® Freeze Dried Apple Slices Large Can


----------



## RedLion

I am a firm believer in having a good supply of easy to make, quick to eat and easy to transport food stuffs for the initial few weeks of SHTF when things will likely be the most chaotic. A pretty good deal on 72hr buckets for today only.

https://beprepared.com/4-person-72-hour-food-supply.html?HP=HERO-0


----------



## RedLion

Not a bad price for a 72hr bucket at 1,900 calories per person with a free hydro-heater with purchase. I like to have a few easy to transport and easy to make food stores for the initial chaos of SHTF when there is no time to cook.



> Veteran is not currently in any HOMES program + FREE Hydroheat heater for $54.99


https://beprepared.com/economy-4-person-72-hour-food-supply.html?oc=INEM12144716&sc=EMAIL&bxid=51f010d6b91a7c788966ae07&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2018emer0206&utm_term=Master%20-%20Daily


----------



## MikeTango

jkomtong said:


> Have any of you heard of the Tasteless Chef ?
> 
> I saw them on Facebook and they make freeze dried meals, Looks good but I was wondering if anyone has tried them ?
> They seem to have some good looking food
> 
> facebook.com / tastelesschef /
> 
> They have a 15% off your total order


No one here wants your nasty "tasteless" crap... Go sell your garbage somewhere else

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Broncosfan

Does anyone use coupon clipping websites to get coupons to help build there food supply? 
I use 2 different ones and match coupons with sales that occur at regular times of the year. I save 50% or more. I purchased 88 cans of vegetables this week and were cheaper than if I canned them myself.


----------



## bigwheel

Cabelas has an ad for a pretty cool looking Savage bolt with a Weaver scope for 199 after a 150 mail in rebate supposedly. Since I am no longer a blood thirsty hunter I dont need it but some of yall might. Or it could be used as a sniper gun in an end of the world scenario most likely.


----------



## PrepperSchtinner

This is a link for a gorgeous heavy duty 600D polyester backpack with 40 litres storage. Plus a bonus 15 piece "Survival Handgrenade" https://194e6lo125rguf1-tawruo7k30.hop.clickbank.net/?tid=MYPREPPERSFORUM[/url]


----------



## Liberzon

America is such a "rich country" that it cannot feed its citizens.... 
Therefore, Americans talk about coupons


----------



## Liberzon

all wasps use food coupons illegally...
White Americans you Have to Return coupons to Black and Colored BLM


----------

